# Library Pics



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I didn't see any other threads on this so i went ahead... Post a picture (or 10) of your favorite library. I hope we can get some interesting pics here...

Anywho, my fav is Vancouver (suprise) :sleepy:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong Central Library*

The 12-storey high building occupies a gross area of 9,400 sq. metres and a floor area of 33,800 sq. metres. The construction cost is HK$690 million. It is the biggest library facility among the Hong Kong Public Libraries System. 

The arch-shaped entrance at the front elevation of the Hong Kong Central Library represents the Gate to Knowledge, while the graphics in the shape of triangle, square and circle denote different meanings. The circle stands for the sky, the square for the land and the triangle for accumulation of knowledge. 

With its commissioning in May 2001, the Hong Kong Central Library not only provides a full range of library facilities on a larger scale, but also provides comprehensive reference and information services to a fuller extent. Other major facilities include self-charging terminals, 24-hour bookdrop, information kiosks and Multimedia Information System.


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

^ Thats a very unique but nice library.

I forgot to post a picture of my neighborhood-branch library in Saskatoon, Canada. It's very very modest but I like the architecuture in it.




























I don't have any interiour pics, but its really nice inside.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

The Bibliotheca Alexandrina in Alexandria, Egypt.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The NYPL tends to be one of the few to still be around in being built before 1900.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Boston*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Library of PETRONAS University of Technology - Tronoh, Perak*


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Nazrey, i was just about to post this...hehe.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Clinton Presidential Library in Little Rock; Arkansas (designed by Polshek)


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Katowice, The Library of Silesia



















Traverse section









First level (underground) - restaurant, coffeshop and specials reading-room









Second level (exactlly first floor) - lending-library, info, computer catalogs, auditorium









Third level - main and newspapper reading-rooms









Fourth to seventh level - hands books magazins









Eighth level - the hearth of library, highlevel magazin, full automatic


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

Canadian Library of Parliament


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

So they finally finished the renovations?


----------



## spyro (Dec 18, 2005)

this is university of british columbia's new library which is not quite complete yet though

the irving k barber learning centre

the west facing side


the middle stone part is from the original library.. the north wing (left) is completed and they just finished tearing down the south wing (right)

the east facing side


----------



## SimpleSimon (Aug 17, 2003)

Central Branch Winnipeg Public Library


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, some fantastic modern libraries here from around the world.

I thought I'd counter that with some beautiful historical ones in Europe.

*Royal Library in El Escorial, Spain (Near Madrid)*









*Vatican Library, Rome*









*National Library of Austria, Vienna* 








































and in complete contrast, the plan for the new wing extension:









*Library of Admont, Austria* 









*Library at Wiblingen, Ulm, Germany* 

















*library of Metten, Germany * 









*Mazarine Library, Paris* 

















*Bodleian Library, Oxford, UK*

































*Wren Library, Cambridge* 

















*John Rylands Library, Manchester, England* 

















*Trinity College Library, Dublin* 

















*National Library, Prague* 









*Mafra Library, Portugal* 

















These are just some of the grand old library's to be found in Europe. I'm sure some can post the striking new librarys of Europe as well.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Vatican Library


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The Royal Lirary with The Black Diamond - Copenhagen

http://www.mik.dk/upload/diamant-nat01b_001.jpg
The Black Diamond (Den Sorte Diamant)








Inside The Black Diamond
http://www.kb.dk/kultur/kb-ark/slotsholmen/billeder/Diamant/pressebilleder/atr_havn.jpg
Inside The Black Diamond
http://www.kb.dk/kultur/kb-kunst/kirkeby/billeder/pressebilleder/kirkeby02_stor.jpg
The way in to the old library








Inside the old library

couldn't find any good pics of the old library...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The Royal Lirary with The Black Diamond - Copenhagen

http://www.mik.dk/upload/diamant-nat01b_001.jpg
The Black Diamond (Den Sorte Diamant)
http://www.kb.dk/kultur/kb-ark/slotsholmen/billeder/Diamant/pressebilleder/atr_havn.jpg
Inside The Black Diamond
http://www.kb.dk/kultur/kb-kunst/kirkeby/billeder/pressebilleder/kirkeby02_stor.jpg
The way in to the old library








Inside the old library

couldn't find any good pics of the old library...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here are some shots of the Toronto Reference Library:







What a great idea for a thread! Some amazing libraries shown... my faves
are the old ones!


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I love the details in the older ones. Great pics!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NYC's Newest "Green" Library Parcel to National Trend *


Photo by Denis Finnin/Courtesy of NYPL









JANUARY 26, 2006 -- The New York Public Library system made a new addition to its branches on January 17th with the opening of its Bronx Library Center (BLC), a $50 million 78,000-square-foot facility that evinces as much faith in the future of the troubled borough as it does in sustainable building practices.

Designed by Manhattan-based Dattner Architects, the soaring, five-story edifice with a boomerang-shaped roof is the first "green" library in the city system. The facility has applied for LEED Gold designation and joins a growing number of ecologically responsible libraries emerging across the country.

Dattner and his client adhered to a number of ecofriendly standards in the building, which is situated in a neighborhood where window bars are a more common sight than the new library’s towering double-glazed low-E curtain wall. Ninety percent of demolition debris and half the construction waste were recycled. In addition, the architect used only Forest Stewardship Council-certified wood for the library’s finishes.

But BLC's signature achievement is its use of natural light, emitted in lavish amounts through floor-to-ceiling glass, rear skylights, and an outdoor reading terrace. The open floor plan permits maximum daylight penetration, while high-efficiency artificial lighting equipment with dimming controls allow for further energy savings in nighttime hours.

BLC joins a small but growing number of libraries in the United States designed around environmentally-sustainable principles. According to the United States Green Building Council, there are currently only 11 libraries nationally that have won LEED certification, including the Oriole Park Branch of the Chicago Public Library System (LEED Certified in 2004), the Sun Valley Branch of the Los Angeles Public Library System (LEED Gold, 2005), and the Platinum-rated Lake View Terrace Library, also part of the Los Angeles system, which secured its rating last year.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

National library of France (*Paris*)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

*The Berlin Brain by Lord Norman Foster*

The newly constructed Philological Library of the Free University in Berlin

Berlin has gained a fascinating new architectural landmark and the Freie Universität a new address: the Philological Library designed by the renowned British architect Lord Norman Foster. The new building, which adopts the form of a brain, has provided a new home for 700,000 books in eleven sublibraries. The governing mayor of Berlin and Sir Lord Norman Foster attended the ceremonial opening of the new building, which took place on 14th September 2005.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*Singapore's National Library by Ken Yeang*










pic by shao-ye


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

^^

and here are the views from the pod on top:

SCROLL -------->


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee Central Library-1898


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

*Library of Congress*
*Washington, DC*
*Constructed: 1886-1897*




























*The Great Hall:*


















*The Reading Room:*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Berlin. Humboldt University library



balthazar said:


> Interno
> 
> Jacob und Wilhelm Grimm Centrum / HU Berlin by Andreas Levers, su Flickr
> 
> ...


----------

